# We made another milestone 2000 posts!



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

And guess who did it? Wingshooter1002.

A package of baits will be going out in the mail for you!


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok picture is small I know...Trust me!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2000#2000


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice, good to see the site grow


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 6, 2007)

yipppeeeeee! im stoked. i was beginning to wonder if i would ever win anything! lol. thanks alot and glad i could make that post.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats - I am waiting for the big prize at 2 million!


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2007)

esquired said:


> Congrats - I am waiting for the big prize at 2 million!



imagine that! :shock:


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 7, 2007)

itll happen before you know it.


----------



## redbug (Jul 7, 2007)

good news on making a milestone keep spreading the word about the site and they will keep falling


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 7, 2007)

Cool!!!


----------

